# Madame Zelda's Zoo of Perversion, A bunch of web comics



## goodbunny2000 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe you've heard of my Adult web comix before, maybe not, but here it is anyway.
Madame Zelda's Zoo of Perversion
While I never intended to create a "furry" comic per say, my original idea was to blend the classic "funny animal" genre with my own twist on fetish erotica. Madame Zelda's is a banner head of 5 comics which all pretty much surround a fetish bordello and S&M Dungeon operated by a wealthy spinster zebra. I guess it's really s'posed to be more of a funny, shock, gross-out, parody sort of piece than porn, but I think I hit all the marks and none at once. Enjoy.

The Perils of Piggy Painslut concerns a young female pig who willingly submits herself to the life of an extreme S&M slave lifestyle at the hands of the sadistic Miss Kitty.

Cedric the Sissy is the tale of a jocky racist homophobic sexist jerk who's forcibly "sissified" by a dominant mistress rabbit, and features a lot of forced homo eroticism. There's a mini story within it about a sissified bunnyboi's adventures in an adult baby nursery.

Nanny Goat's Nursery is the adult baby themed section of the comic, it's banner character being Petra Puppy, the loud mouth run away who's ended up in diapers.

And Dick Dogdick: Dog Detective, the hard boiled detective story, that really has nothing to do with the rest of the comic so far, but what the hell. This storyline isn't really pornographic.... or maybe it is. I don't know.


----------



## Icky (May 12, 2011)

I've seen them mentioned.

I'm pretty sure there was violent vomiting involved.


----------



## CannotWait (May 12, 2011)

Cedric the Sissy just perverted my mind further than I ever thought it would go!


----------



## goodbunny2000 (May 13, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Cedric the Sissy just perverted my mind further than I ever thought it would go!


 

I'm just getting warmed up, but you're welcome.


----------



## Smelge (May 13, 2011)

Ugh.

Usually, I'd take the time to go through a comic end to end, then rip it a new one. But really, with this pile of atrocity, I don't see the point in wasting my time. The art is terrible, the concepts are terrible and you are terrible. You're just out to appeal to fringe fetishists rather than actually put work in to making a single decent product, you're going for multiple points of terrible. Quantity over quality. And that is the only time you will see the word "quality" used in relation to your stuff.

The first pages of each one is just dense, as if you're trying to hide the bad art behind a confusing mass of ink and text. Anatomy is near non-existent.

Just stop. For the love of all sanity, end it now.


----------



## RedSavage (May 13, 2011)

I didn't even wait for the the comic page to load. I saw the illustrations for the navigation links and ran like hell. 

Of course, the descriptions posted above didn't help any.


----------



## LizardKing (May 13, 2011)

It's looks like one of the artists from Viz did a ton of acid and sketched these while in the middle of a horrific nightmare trip. After having his fingers broken.


----------



## goodbunny2000 (May 13, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> It's looks like one of the artists from Viz did a ton of acid and sketched these while in the middle of a horrific nightmare trip. After having his fingers broken.


 
So it looks like how the artists from viz's work usually looks then?


----------



## LizardKing (May 13, 2011)

goodbunny2000 said:


> So it looks like how the artists from viz's work usually looks then?


 
If their fingers were broken, sure.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2011)

I couldn't stand more than a few panels, but I think I get the general idea.

Were you going for a kinda Tijuana bible thing?


----------

